# jet kit



## mater750 (May 8, 2012)

need info on a good jet kit 4 my 06 brute


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Lots of good info already here, do a quick search.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Only one-Dynojet.


----------



## mater750 (May 8, 2012)

aite thanx, i had my eye on dynojet but just wanted 2 b sure, gota brute thats under construction rite now n i gona put a pipe (big gun evo) n uni air filter so just wanted 2 b sure i get a good set of jets


----------

